# New mower.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Had to break down, and buy a new mower. I hope I made a decent choice. Gt52xls with the fast tranny, and kawi engine.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

My old Ys4500 craftsman was worn out.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice unit! I have the same one, except mine's a 48". Keep the deck cleaned for best performance, and don't get any fuel on the cutting height numbers on the fender with the gas filler hole.... the numbers will dissolve and run down the fender!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou for the tip I have been researching all morning for service stuff oil filter, etc trying to learn as much as possible about it. Did your manual recommend your first oil change at 5 hrs?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

50 hrs, I believe.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou Mr. Bill I will have to remember that. The guy is supposed to be mailing my manual the delivery guy accidentally grabbed the Briggs manual by mistake.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe this will hold you over for a bit! it's a 2016 but should be good.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou Mr. Bill that will help greatly.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Weights, chains, or ag tires? Which single option would give me better traction pulling the swisher trail cutter? I had Carlisle super lug ags on the old craftsman, and they worked really good. But ags for this one are alot more pricey. I dont mind buying them but not if a cheaper option will work just as well.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Hours smiles ahead...nice.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Loaded with inches to spare.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Doing a little bushhoging.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice.
Looks like good place find paper wasp nest or two.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Ran into that very problem there the big red suckers. I decided to sell the bushhog after weighing the pros and cons. The extra need for traction on the new gt to pull it, loading and unloading 400 lbs of dead weight steel, running 2 engines to do 1 job.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Any alternate options on oil filters for fr730v kawasaki? 49065-7007 is the kawi part# but I cant find one for stp. I found the fram ph8170 but I cant confirm it is correct?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Any alternate options on oil filters for fr730v kawasaki? 49065-7007 is the kawi part# but I cant find one for stp. I found the fram ph8170 but I cant confirm it is correct?


PH8170,is correct.
No cross over for the STP.
NAPA is 1056,or 1056MP.
Wix is 51056 , or 57035
CarQuest is 85065

Here's a link:http://www.oilfilter-crossreference.com/convert/KAWASAKI/49065-7007


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou Mr. John I just wanted to be sure. Any certain one you recommend?


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Wjjones on the Deere zero turn I got with a Kawi dealer and manual both said 8 hrs of run time for the first oil change 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yes I finally found it in the manual there was a mix up when I got the mower they accidentally grabed a briggs manual by mistake when they delivered the mower. I recieved the correct manual the other day, and it also said 8 hrs for the first oil change. I noticed on the Dr mower manual it says 5 hrs.
Thankyou for the info though.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Your welcome 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

The reason is because there is break in additive put in to th oil in the motor so there is proper ring and bearing seating to the motor and to help get any manufacturer oil or grit out of the motor that the cleaning of the parts didn't get 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou for the info I didnt ever know why but I have always performed the first service by the manufacturers suggestion.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Thankyou Mr. John I just wanted to be sure. Any certain one you recommend?


Wix,..or NAPA,or Car Quest.
Fram is now Chinese quality !


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Traded the GT52XLS in towards this machine.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

nice


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Well this one didnt get it so I traded it back for a Hustler Fastrak 54. They are delivering it this morning. I will post some pictures when it gets here.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)




----------

